# Archivo original Silverado



## pcm2016 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hola

Tengo una chevy silverado 1500 año 2000 motor 5.3L V8 (VIN T)  que se le daño la memoria. Alguien tendra el archivo original para instalarse a una nueva memoria.

saludos


----------

